# Cape Town- great beach city



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

hno: far too cold to be a good beach city !


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

it has a beautiful surrounding but for me it`s too cold !
I prefer water temp. around 30°C and air temp. around 40°C !
I know that is a little strange but it`s the truth, sorry.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

wow ! amazing pics


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

it looks so lovely,congratulations southafricans, you have an unique city.


----------



## Frankk (Dec 14, 2010)

One of the best cities in the world kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks and feels like a wilder, sexier version of sydney! must visit!!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I love Cape Town... the south africa's mother city!



briker said:


>


I'm 6061 Km away from where you are.


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

I love cape town. i would like to go back 1 day and i agree its one of the most beautiful cities in the world


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

juan.83 said:


> I love cape town. i would like to go back 1 day and i agree its *one of the most beautiful cities in the world*


I agree.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## batbird (Feb 16, 2011)

I am planning a trip next year.

I started putting together an itinerary 2 years ago to visit Cape Town but never decided upon it.

I am probably gonna do it in 2012, any suggestions on what month is best to arrive there?


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, you are most welcom to visit. You will not be dissappointed! Check out the South African Forum. The guys there are like family and will support you with any questions. 
Best time to visit depends on what you like. If crowds & partying is your thing, than December/January are great. It calms down from February (hottest month). The weather is great up until June. Eventhough the Winter is mild, it does rain a lot. 
The off-season ( non- Xmas/New Year & Easter) is the best if you like the beaches for yourself. Things are also cheaper then. Also Oct-Dec is great when it gets warmer and things build up for the end of year.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

Cape Town certainly is nicer than Barcelona in my book 

signol


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been to Barcelona twice and it does have a better night life I concur (but VERY pricey in comparison), and Barca does not match with its nature offerings. It's beaches are also rather bland.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

how about the crime levels?

I heard it's a huge problem in all SA.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

question... can I and will I be allowed to swim with the penguins?
lol


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

yes, you can swim with the penguins. i grew up there, and have been dodging the wee buggers in the water most of my life lol - you just have to pay the 1 euro fee for the national park


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

----


----------



## TenFixed (Feb 21, 2011)

cape town is such a beautiful city, I really enjoyed my time there.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't disagree that Cape Town is one of the best "Beach Cities" but the top ten is pretty subjective. I'd have Cape Town far above Barcelona. Sydney is just a token Australian presence, Perth beaches are just as good (best out of Australia's capitals) and have whiter sand. Vancouver in the top ten? Pigs arse.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^careful what you say. they're a patriotic bunch. you're lucky you didn't say that in the African section


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

TenFixed said:


> cape town is such a beautiful city, I really enjoyed my time there.


Were you victim of crime while there? Did you feel unsafe going out?


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## daypet (Feb 26, 2011)

Cape Town is one of the my most favourite city in South Africa, Excellent place to enjoy and fun. Great for food and best beaches. 
Nice weather and cool shopping places and best destination for travel.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful...


----------



## eslysmith128 (Mar 2, 2011)

It is right Cape Town second best beach city in world. Cape Town is known as
Good-looking, fun-loving, sporty and sociable.Cape Town's best beaches are Clifton, Camps Bay, Llandudno, Hout Bay and Noordhoek are on the Atlantic and close to Cape Town. Must see them ones in life.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

eslysmith128 said:


> It is right Cape Town second best beach city in world. Cape Town is known as
> Good-looking, fun-loving, sporty and sociable.*Cape Town's best beaches are Clifton, Camps Bay, Llandudno, Hout Bay and Noordhoek are on the Atlantic and close to Cape Town.* Must see them ones in life.


Pictures! Plase! :cheers:


----------



## KayKRowland (Feb 8, 2011)

Cape Town’s growing list of accolades includes:

· Top City in Africa and the Middle East and One of the World’s Top Twenty Cities by Condé Naste Readers’ Travel Awards 2010
· Africa’s Leading Destination, 2010 World Travel Awards
· Second as Top Ten Culture & Sightseeing Destinations in Africa and Fourth as Top Ten Outdoor & Adventure Destinations in Africa by TripAdvisor Traveller’s Choice Awards 2010; and
· One of the Top Ten Ethical Destinations in the World 2010 by Ethical Traveler


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome views and indeed some of the best beaches in the world


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Isn´t Cape Town full of white sharks?

Some horrible white shark attacks happened in Cape Town in the past few years.

How come it be considered a good beach destination?

Rio de Janeiro has never had any shark attack in its history and also the water in Rio is way warmer than in Cape Town.


Can you swim at night alone in a beach in Cape Town during a hot summer night and feel safe? 

Nope, you can´t. It is dangerous. In Rio, it´s perfectly possible.


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

Maria Theresa said:


> Can you swim at night alone in a beach in Cape Town during a hot summer night and feel safe?
> 
> Nope, you can´t. It is dangerous. In Rio, it´s perfectly possible.


When I was in Rio, the hotel staff advised against going onto Copacabana beach at night due to the risk of crime. This was repeated by some locals we met. Therefore, Rio is in no position to speak about the crime in Cape Town - both cities have very similar problems in this field.

signol


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

signol said:


> When I was in Rio, the hotel staff advised against going onto Copacabana beach at night due to the risk of crime. This was repeated by some locals we met. Therefore, Rio is in no position to speak about the crime in Cape Town - both cities have very similar problems in this field.
> 
> signol


 I was not talking about crime, but about sharks. :nuts:

Anyway, only dumbs stay in Copacabana... 

Ipanema is where the sophisticated Rio is.


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

Maria Theresa said:


> I was not talking about crime, but about sharks. :nuts:
> 
> Anyway, only dumbs stay in Copacabana...
> 
> Ipanema is where the sophisticated Rio is.


My apologies  But you can go on diving trips to swim with sharks (you are in a metal cage!)

And we stayed in Copacabana one time, Botofogo another time, and Niteroi the other time in Rio. I rate it as my 2nd favourite beach city (after Cape Town) 

signol


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

gotta love CT


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

[--


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

----


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Schweeeet ek se! - I ask myself what cant you do in Cape Town! 
here's a few of my own pics taken around the peninsula 


wreck on Noordhoek beach by markism2.0, on Flickr


Kommetjie by markism2.0, on Flickr


big man of the bay by markism2.0, on Flickr


Batman and Robin by markism2.0, on Flickr


----------



## bobyswan (Mar 15, 2011)

It is always great to hear good things about Cape Town. Capetown has been ranked one of the most beautiful cities for a no of years including having the best urban beaches etc... spactacular beaches and stunning views over the mountains that look toward those beaches although the water is alittle bit colder than in rio or in australia but the mixture of high mountain and rough sea with lovely forst in between give the town special seasoning the weather here is marveollous.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## JuliaKhanam (Aug 25, 2010)

Oia, Santorini, Greece. The city hangs off a cliff, and the white washed buildings are so awesome there, the sunsets incredible (as well as the food).

My favorite beach must be Manuel Antonio in Costa Rica so far, but what I really liked about Manuel Antonio was the monkeys, sloths, and other tropical wild life.

Westport, Ireland must also be one of the most picturesque villages I have ever seen, and great pubs.

I'd like to add honorable mentions to Napa Valley, California (not the city Napa, rather Calistoga and Rutherford for towns, but the wine tasting through the valley, awesome), the Nile river cruise from Aswan to Luxor was awesome, seeing the ancient temples and the constrast of the lush nile against the sahara background, and there is no doubt about the beauty of Paris, the food, the lights, the sights!






OLYMPIA TOWN CAR


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

this can be contested by a lot of beach cities in the world but without a doubt cape town is really attractive...


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

One thing Cape Town has more than anywhere, I would say, is variety where beaches are concerned, and actually in general.

There are literally hundreds of beaches. Urban beaches with the city right there, like in Sea Point. Glamour beaches like Clifton, beaches with pumping nightlife and restaurants like Camps Bay. 
Bikini beach in Gordons Bay.
Warm water beaches on one side of the penisula, cold water on the other. Wild beaches like Noordhoek, open sandy beaches, small coves.
Beaches with wildlife like Boulders. Calm warm kid friendly beaches like Muizenberg and the Strand.
Pumping surf beaches like Dunes and Long Beach, reef and beach like Kalk Bay and Kommetjie.
Big open kite surfing at Big Bay and Blouberg...

Seriously, the list goes on and on.
All these beaches are right in and around Cape Town, due to the unique peninsula that Cape Town is situated on, and the city is absolutely one of the top beach cities in the world.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

:---


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cape Town is quite nice but it's far from the best beach city, or "second best beach city in the world" as the title suggests


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cape Town unveiled as world's best destination*

Related Quotes


Press Release Source: TripAdvisor On Tuesday May 3, 2011, 4:00 am EDT 
LONDON, May 3, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- TripAdvisor(R), the world's largest travel site*, today unveils the winners of its 2011 Travellers' Choice Destination Awards, honouring the top destinations in the UK, Europe and the world. Unlike any other awards, TripAdvisor's Travellers' Choice awards are based on the experiences of millions of travellers from around the world. 

It's good news for London as the capital prepares for the 2012 Olympics - travellers from across the globe have crowned it the UK's best destination. The English capital also placed well in the World and European categories - coming eighth and third respectively - but was nevertheless beaten by European rivals Paris and Rome. 
Edinburgh and Bath placed second and third respectively in the UK category, while Cape Town took the top spot overall, followed by Sydney and Peru's Machu Picchu. Paris and Rome were winner and runner up in the European category. 

"These awards honour the world's best destinations as decided by those judges that really matter - travellers themselves," commented Emma O'Boyle, TripAdvisor spokesperson. "Tourism is vital to the UK economy so it's encouraging to see London and Edinburgh both highly recognised as Europe's best destinations." 
London shines in Olympic lead up 

With just 14 months to go, the capital appears on course for a successful London 2012. News of London being voted the UK's number one, Europe's third and the world's eighth best destination according to millions of travellers is sure to be welcomed. 
"This is especially meaningful as so much time and effort has gone into preparing the city for London 2012 and hopefully we'll sneak ahead of Paris and Rome before the games kick off," continued TripAdvisor's Emma O'Boyle. 



Top marks for Cape Town


South Africa's tourism hot spot, Cape Town, has won the accolade of world's best destination, followed by Sydney and Machu Picchu in Peru. 



"Cape Town is clearly the destination to beat," commented Emma O'Boyle, TripAdvisor spokesperson. "With beautiful scenery, great wine and gorgeous weather, it's easy to see why Cape Town, which also played host to last year's World Cup, has topped this year's list." 

These were the top world destinations:

1. Cape Town

2. Sydney

3. Machu Picchu, Peru

4. Paris

5. Rio de Janeiro

6. New York City

7. Rome

8. London

9. Barcelona

10.Hong Kong 

For the complete 2011 Travellers' Choice Destinations list, go to: http://www.tripadvisor.uk/TCDestinations (please note this link will not be live until Tuesday 2nd May) 



Notes to Editors 



TripAdvisor Travellers' Choice Destination award winners were determined based on travellers' favourite and most visited destinations, as pinned on travel maps found on TripAdvisor and on TripAdvisor's Facebook app "Cities I've Visited". 


About TripAdvisor 



TripAdvisor(R) is the world's largest travel site, enabling travellers to plan and have the perfect trip. TripAdvisor offers trusted advice from real travellers and a wide variety of travel choices and planning features (including Flights search, TripAdvisor Mobile and TripAdvisor Trip Friends) with seamless links to booking tools. 



TripAdvisor(R) Media Group, operated by TripAdvisor LLC, attracts more than 50 million unique monthly visitors* across 18 popular travel brands**. TripAdvisor-branded sites make up the largest travel community in the world, with more than 40 million unique monthly visitors***, 20 million members, and over 45 million reviews and opinions. The sites operate in 29 countries worldwide****, including China under daodao.com. TripAdvisor also operates TripAdvisor for Business, a dedicated division that provides the tourism industry access to TripAdvisor's millions of monthly visitors. The division includes Business Listings, which allows hoteliers to connect directly to millions of researching travellers, and Vacation Rentals, which helps property managers and individual home owners list their properties and showcase hotel alternatives.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Tourists tripping on Cape Town
May 4 2011

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
REUTERS

Cape Town has come out tops against cities like London, Sydney and New York in this year’s TripAdvisor Traveller’s Choice Destination Awards. 

TripAdvisor is the world’s largest travel site, and the awards are based on millions of opinions posted by TripAdvisor travellers. 

Leading the pack of top 10 cities, Cape Town also beat Paris, Barcelona, Rio de Janeiro and Rome. In addition, Blackheath Lodge and Derwent House Boutique Hotel, both in Cape Town, were ranked 7th and 8th respectively in the “Top 10 Hotels for Service” category. 

Cape Town attractions cited favourably included Table Mountain, Robben Island, Boulder’s Beach and the Bo-Kaap. 

Walks on Table Mountain were listed as the top attraction. 


Western Cape Tourism MEC Alan Winde said he was delighted. “To be ranked first out of all the cities in the world… speaks volumes. (This) will most certainly boost our tourism industry.”
:cheers:


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

To everybody,

I would seriously appreciate if you stopped raving about Cape Town. It is by far my favourite city worldwide (competitors: NYC, London, Sydney, Barcelona, Chicago, Rome and Vancouver) but I wo'nt be able to visit for the next two years. Makes me sad and this topic is ONLY MAKING IT WORSE!!!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, cant' believe Barcelona is best beach city worldwide. The beaches are actually pretty average to say it in a nice way. Alone in Australia I can count 5 cities with better beaches than Barcelona.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Can't agree more, spanish beaches are nothing to write about, but a combination of factors are taken into account. Barcelona has a great architecture, history, attractions and legendary nightlife.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

----


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, its not just the quality of the sand or whatever. There are plainly more gorgeous beaches in, lets say, Tahiti, than in Barcelona.
But remember, this is best beach CITY! So the award is more for the city itself, what it offers in conjunction with its beach lifestyle.
In Barcelona, you can walk out of your office onto the beach, and sit right at the waters edge with some calmar and a beer!
Now, I know you can't do that anywhere in Oz!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

you can't do that in Oz? I'll remember that when I do it tomorrow...


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

You are not allowed restaurants on the sand of beaches in oz - at least, I never saw one. They all seem to be behind a road or something. I could be mistaken.

Anyway, I was talking about the culture and the way the beach is more integrated into the city in Barcelona.

Cool photo's Briker - Cape Town rocks!


----------



## mj12pude (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to move to Cape Town sooo badly!! I've been wanting to go there now for the past four and a half years.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

mj12pude - here is an extract from www.expatcapetown.com - there are plenty of American expats here as well, so you wouldn't be alone from the states!

Expat Communities in Cape Town
There are many expat communities from all over the world in vibrant Cape Town. 

Immigrants and expatriates from every corner of the world are living peacefully together with the South African citizens. 

The expatriates I will refer to in my website do come here for job assignments from many European, American and Asian countries. 

You will meet many expatriates in South Africa and the support in the communities usually is high, even if they might seem to be small by numbers. With their clubs and associations they provide important links to the expatriate's home country, culture and customs. 

Here you will find info on the biggest expat communities living in the Mother City, their associations and clubs. 





Major nationality groups in Cape Town South Africa?
British expats
The expatriates living in South Africa mainly come from the UK and South Africa counts up to 600,000 UK passport holders. This is no wonder as the British have close ties with South Africa historically being the first immigrants to the country with the Dutch. 
The first British landed in Cape Town in 1795 and so the British lifestyle and customs influence still widely today’s living in the Mother City. 

The British nationals surely also form the biggest contingent of expatriates in Cape Town. Therefore you find many English products in the local supermarkets and not only the British enjoy marvelous tea time at the Mount Nelson Hotel. 

English is the main business language in Cape Town and many independent schools even offer teaching according to the UK curriculum. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Germans, Austrians and Swiss community
Then there are the Germans: around 100,000 of them are living in the Cape Peninsula. 
The numbers are even higher in the South African summer due to the many German pensioners coming down south to flee the cold weather in German winter. 

There is a German school (DSK) in Cape Town with 750 students which celebrates 125 years of education in South Africa this year. 

You will be able to find German bakeries and butcheries in Cape Town and German church communities. 

If you want to learn more about the German language and culture you can contact the Goethe-Institut Cape Town and the German-South African Cultural Association SAGAA to find out more and get in depth info for this community. 

There are close ties between Cape Town and the German city of Aachen, as they established a city partnership in the year 2000. 

Swiss and Austrian nationals also build their own communities and have their own association with meetings in the Club House of the Swiss Social & Sports Club in Greenpoint. 

The Swiss Club with around 300 members offers many activities for its members and organizes many events throughout the year. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


French expatriates
The French who are a another big group in the Cape population can look back on a long history in the Cape. 
In the early settlement of the Cape when 200 French Huguenot families moved to the Southern tip of Africa they mainly settled in the Franschoek (French corner) area. 

Nowadays you can meet many French expats also in the Mother City. The French have their own school: French School François le Vaillant in Cape Town since 1985 and offer bilingual education to 140 kids. 

There is a French Cultural Insitute in Cape Town, the Alliance Française and the French Institute of South Africa (main office of the IFAS located in Newtown near Johannesburg) organize many cultural events. 

And for your interest, Nizza is also one of the twin cities of Cape Town. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dutch people, Flemish expats and Belgians
And there are as well as many Dutch Flemish expatriates from the Netherlands and Belgium who usually are quick to acculturate because their Flemish language is very similar to Afrikaans, one of local languages. 
See also the website www.Belgium-SA.com for info about Belgians in Cape Town. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


American expats
There are also around 5,000 Americans living in the consular district of Cape Town, mainly in the Southern Suburbs of the city as the International American School has got a primary and high school in Constantia and the American Consulate is also located in the area. 



Read my Interview with an American Expat here. 

You can also contact the American Society of South Africa if you look for more info about their association. 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Italian and Portuguese expatriates
About 60,000 Italians are there in South Africa and many of them are living and working in the Mother City. And they also have got their own Italian Club in Rugby/Cape Town. 
In 2007 the Giovani Italo-Sudafricani, GIS, launched in Cape Town. This social club for 18-45year olds is staging regular events for the Italian community and interested South Africans. 


More about the Italians in Cape Town 


In Rugby, near Milnerton, the Portuguese expat communities meet as well. Find info through the Portuguese Association of the Cape of Good Hope. There are around 300,000 Portuguese living in South Africa. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Irish in Cape Town
Also quite a few people of Irish descent are living in Cape Town and are said to build the fifth largest group of Irish people worldwide outside of Ireland. 
There is an Irish expat association in Cape Town, the ISAA-Irish South African Association which seems to be quite active and arranges various functions throughout the year with a big St. Patrick’s Day Dinner and dance as an annual highlight. 

More about the Irish in Cape Town 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jewish expats
Cape Town has a large Jewish Center and a population of 16,000 Jews. 
The Jews were among the first settlers to the Cape, but only after Religious Freedom was granted in the Cape colony, they founded their first Hebrew congregation on South African soil in 1841. 

Please find info on their many communities, schools, associations and organizations in Cape Town under: Jewish Web South Africa or www.jewishvirtuallibrary.co.za, where you can find Cape Town shopping tips as well. 

Haifa is another one of Cape Town’s twin cities. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Russian expat community
The Russian expat community also is growing in the recent years and many other nationals from Eastern Europe such as Bulgarians and Polish are coming to live and work in Cape Town. 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Asians in Cape Town
There are growing numbers of Chinese expats and also the Indian expat communities are increasing in numbers in South Africa. 
The Chinese City of Hangzhou formed sistership relations with the City of Cape Town in 2005 and since 1998 the Shandong Province is a sister province to the Western Cape. 

There are roughly 200 Japanese expatriates living in Cape Town. You will find the Cape Town Japanese Language School in Milnerton.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

FISH HOEK - Just an average Sea-Side suburb of Cape Town  ... where I went to school. We used to have to run the 1km to the beach for Physical Education, and then paly rugby in the shalow surf before running back for the next period 


Fish Hoek HDR by ifijay, on Flickr


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

:drool:

lol

lol


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Cape Town on a roll 
2nd best beach city in the world - Trip Advisor 2010
#1 destination in the world - Trip Advisor 2011


Longbeach by Stanleyace, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Not just Cape Town - but CT certainly helped South Africa get voted BEST COUNTRY in the world by UK Telegraph/Ultra travel.

Awesome news for SA...


Ultratravel 100: the favourite destination
Lisa Grainger analyses the attributes that led South Africa to win the ULTRA for the best holiday destination in 2011. 


South Africa may be on the other side of the world from Britain, an 11-hour flight away at the southern tip of the African continent – and it may not be quite as enticingly cheap for Britons as it was (the pound now buys just 11 rand, and hotel prices are a good deal higher than they were before the Football World Cup). 

But the Rainbow Nation has still been voted by readers as their favourite destination – and for good reason. The country has landscapes of breathtaking beauty: raw, diverse and in the main unspoilt. 

Along the coasts, some of the world's largest sand dunes roll in from seas teeming with marine life (it is off KwaZulu Natal's beaches that flocks of birds gather for their annual feast during the great sardine run, and whales migrate to give birth in sheltered coves). 

Mountain ranges thick with ancient trees are crisscrossed with waterfalls and rivers made for swimming. Game reserves as big as Wales – all baobabs, rolling grasslands and kopjies indented with rock caves decorated with ancient San art – protect the Plant Five, the Little Five and the Big Five. It's not unknown to see lion, leopard, buffalo, elephant and rhino in one day, alongside leopard orchids, buffalo weavers, elephant grass and rhino beetles. 

And the country is not just for nature-lovers, either. From the winelands in the south to the deserts bordering Namibia, there is plenty of variety to keep most holidaymakers happy: child-friendly museums, cutting-edge hotels and 17th-century Cape Dutch b&b homesteads, gourmet restaurants, game lodges housing local art, and diversions ranging from shark diving and bungee-jumping to African herbal spas. 

Best thing of all? It is all reassuringly familiar, despite being on a different continent. The people of South Africa not only speak the same language as we do (in addition to 10 others) and drive on the same side of the road, but, after years of isolation during the era of apartheid, relish overseas visitors. In this relatively new tourist destination, even the passport officers welcome new arrivals with a smile. 

As a finalist for this award, South Africa had plenty of competition: Dubai, with its five-star hotels; the Maldives, with its idyllic island life; Australia, with its open bush, wine and fine tucker; and Italy, with its historical and cultural allure. Having won, the Rainbow Nation should dust off its vuvuzelas. In spite of its troubles, it is now among the winners of an Ultra – an achievement that really is worth trumpeting about. 
__________________


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Those beaches look astonishingly beautiful, but slightly chilly - I'd be won over if there were tons of people sunbathing on the beach and swimming, but none of the pictures show something like that. I like my beaches sunny and the water warm.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Those beaches look warm enough to me! Beautiful photos, beautiful city.


----------



## mj12pude (Jan 14, 2009)

Those pictures are beautiful! And thanks Diggerdog for the info!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

[---


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Whoa!

That last photo is awesome! The new stadium and urban park complex is just such a great addition to the city.


----------



## paddyle (May 27, 2011)

Oh dudes, Cape Town looks awesome! I´m going over there in three weeks and I could not be more excited. I don´t mind that it is only the second best beach city in the world, from the pictures here it might as well be the best! 



Diggerdog said:


> hotel prices are a good deal higher than they were before the Football World Cup)
> __________________


Hey though I know what you mean about those hotel prices man, I should have definitely gone before the soccer. But I´m gonna give the hotels a miss before I go out on safari that is, I don´t really have a choice when I out in the wild - I want to know that some professional has my back for that! Got to save my money for that so I´m staying with one of those wimdu families right on the beach before I check out those lions and tigers. Three weeks baby!!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

That must have been a quote - I wouldn't have said that, I don't think! But anyway, with winter now, as Briker says, prices are certainly right back down. And the backpackers and similar lodges are really good value - there are some great backpackers in the city and right around the country.

Tell us roughly your itinery if you like, and maybe we could suggest a few places that my not spring to mind at first.

If not, just have a jol....


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Rosaudio (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Those 777s are horrible.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

I see you have a SAA A380 as your avatar! Now that would be cool to see in our skies.


----------



## mj12pude (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm getting an associate's in business...would that be enough to live a good life down there? or should I continue with education...


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

On the subject of business studies, I know the MBA at University of Cape Town is very highly rated - 60th in the world at last rank and climbing. 
It was also ranked as best value MBA in the world in January this year.

As to your question - suppose it depends on what you do with it. 
In my experience, it is pretty easy to live a good life, a party life, a wine/beach/bar/club/weekends away type life here, given the amazing options available.
And while certain things here are as expensive as anywhere else in the world these days, there is a lot more that is sensational value, and a lot of spectacular things to appreciate for free.


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Cape Town indeed is beautiful... it is the Rio de Janeiro of South Africa  Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Rio and Cape Town are similar in the mountainous topography - they have an extra dimension in that they are both beach cities with lots of coves and different beach styles, but also the mountains right in the city, which creates micro-climates, wind shelter and stupendous views.
San Sebastian is the little brother in this league, more a town than a city, but equally beautiful.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

smashing photos

can't wait 2 go visit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

the best city in the world the number one is ROME


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*my own pictures
-


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*my own. taken this Winter


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

i have such a good memories of this city 
Amazing!!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots on posts # 117 & 118, thanks briker...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikelyvers/7807247314/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikelyvers/7807247702/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikelyvers/7807245492/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikelyvers/7807244676/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikelyvers/7799688274/in/photostream/


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ for you, my fave song..


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks to RODDAS in the Africa section...




RODDAS said:


> *View over lentil curtain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

More of Greenpoint area and timelapse sunset images of the CBD



RODDAS said:


> _By aschonland_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RODDAS said:


> _By BasL_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are bad ass pictures. thanks


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

cross post


Lydon said:


> *Camps Bay:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cape Town - View from Table Mountain Cable Car by paulwwheeler, on Flickr


Cape Town 211207 by CarlMichael, on Flickr


Cape Town - Hout Bay by paulwwheeler, on Flickr


Cape Town - View of City Centre & Waterfront from Table Mountain by paulwwheeler, on Flickr


Cape Town 211207 b by CarlMichael, on Flickr


Seal Island, Cape Town by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


IMG_1136 (1) by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


IMG_1189 (1) by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Pringle Bay - so close to the city, yet so far away!










A look at Clarence Drive out towards Pringle Bay, with the awesome coastal mountains and Kogelberg Biosphere reserve in the background.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbour at Table Bay, Cape Town by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


Cape Town City Hall by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


Cape Town from Table Mtn by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


Table Mountain cable car, Cape Town by JudithHPreston, on Flickr


IMG_7385 by Bradsphotos2012, on Flickr


IMG_7398 by Bradsphotos2012, on Flickr


IMG_7408 by Bradsphotos2012, on Flickr


IMG_7410 by Bradsphotos2012, on Flickr


IMG_7428 by Bradsphotos2012, on Flickr


IMG_7441 by Bradsphotos2012, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Cape Town in hi-def by siyafrica, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Bantry Bay in Cape Town.

The most amazing cliff hugging hotels and apartments, with oceanside pools. The sun sets out over the ocean here, making the hotel bars the best location, possibly in the country, for sunset drinks (obviously excluding the top of Table mountain!)


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome - our very own Monaco! - minus the huge pleasure yachts - theyd get hammered by the swell against the rocks! 
I used to work at the President Hotel which you can make out on pic 2. Great memories of serving smoking hot models in their bikini's as they lay around the pool looking, well, SMOKIN'!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

LuizzeOliveira said:


> Cape town is one of the best Australian city which has some very beautiful beaches such as Clifton Beach, Llandudno beach, False Bay Beaches, Bloubergstrand Beaches and Helderberg Beaches. These all beaches are main attraction point of tourist.


Cape Town is in South Africa!  But thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Aerial view of some of the CBD of Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Cape Panorama by siyafrica, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Cape Town CBD


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

*CAPE TOWN VOTED WORLD’S SECOND-BEST CITY IN CONDÉ NAST* TRAVELLER SURVEY

October 18, 2012 | Christine Marot

Cape Town by night. Photo by undersigned.
Condé Naste Traveller readers voted Cape Town the second-best city in the world, and Africa’s number one, in the 25th annual Readers’ Choice survey.

A total of 46 476 readers took part in the 2012 annual survey, in which 1 306 winners were nominated.

The popular benchmark canvas positioned Cape Town firmly in the number two position with a score of 84.8, just two points behind the winner, Charleston in the United States, with 86.7. In descending order, Florence, Bangkok, Vancouver, Sydney, Beirut, St Miguel de Allende, Buenos Aires and Gustavia took the remaining top 10 positions.

Topping the list of African cities favoured by travellers, Cape Town received a Readers’ Choice Rating of 84.8. Making up this total were scores of 92.3 for ambience, 86.6 for friendliness, 89.3 for lodging, 86.0 for restaurants, 86.7 for culture and sites, and 69.2 for shopping. Knysna scooped second spot with 72.2 and Marrakech (Morocco) came third with 69.1.

This year’s results were characterised by numerous high scores, with 370 hotels, resorts and cruise lines rating above 90. The Qualia Resort on Australia’s Barrier Reef emerged in a class of its own with a perfect score of 100.

Condé Naste Traveller is a premier online resource for international travellers.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

a Tree, a Mountain and a City. by Celtics24, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Near Oudtshoorn, Western Cape.

Not strictly Cape Town, but just had to post this. First guess would be Alaska when looking at this pic!
Thanks to GO! magazine for the image.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Cape Town....:cheers:


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Gazing by david.gill12, on Flickr


A Break in the Weather by DavidBurstein, on Flickr


like silk by andre.vanrooyen, on Flickr


admiralty blue by andre.vanrooyen, on Flickr


Long Beach by planetina, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Glencairn beach by laengel, on Flickr


Simon's Town from Elsies peak a by xeedexs, on Flickr


Don't look now, but we have company... by cliffsdepot, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

The shot with the whales is cool.

Happened to me twice in Cape Town! 
Once skin diving near boulders, and a whale (humpback/southern wright) barrelled past us maybe 3 metres away.

Another time surfing at Dunes and a Humpback breached explosively also a few metres away - it was a huge swell day so we were sitting quite deep. 
And yes, we got a fright!


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

O.I.C.T baby!
Only in Cape Town - new branding slogan from yours truely
so many unique things about it!
*Commuter Train journey where you can watch whales and occassionaly get blasted by salt spray *- Only in CT
*Penguins on the blazing hot beach in the middle of a beautiful suburb *- Only in CT ( ps - Aus had fairy penguins in Melbourne+syd, but they are shit scared and you NEVER see them)
*Oldest and arguably Finest Wines in the Souther Hemisphere, while sitting in a piece of France on the Africa continent* - Only in CT 
*Massive flippen mountain that dominates a city like no-where else *- only in CT 
*More types flora per square kilometer than anywhere else on earth *- only in CT 

etc etc


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Southern Right Whale by Jurek Biegus, on Flickr

Southern right whale breaching by Jim Scarff, on Flickr


LS0R9028-2 by Nana Takanawa, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Marsupalami said:


> O.I.C.T baby!
> Only in Cape Town - new branding slogan from yours truely
> so many unique things about it!
> *Commuter Train journey where you can watch whales and occassionaly get blasted by salt spray *- Only in CT
> ...


I think that you are a little over-zealous 

*
There are commuter trains in Wellington where you get sea-spray on your face and you can see whales. There's also the *Coastal Pacific* which travels between Christchurch and *Kaikoura* (one of the World's whale watching capitals). Passengers often report seeing dolphins and whales from the train.
*
You can watch penguins in suburban Oamaru and Dunedin. Apparently there are penguins at some of Wellington's coastal suburbs. I have no idea if you can swim with them at a suburban beach - this could be unique to Cape Town and perhaps other parts of the World. New Zealand is considered to be the penguin capital of the World.
*
Cape Town has some of the finest wines in the Southern Hemisphere but so does Australia and New Zealand. In fact you can sit in "France" sipping local wines at *Akaroa* (New Zealand) while watching the World's rarest dolphin frolicking in the Bay. That being said you are right, it is probably the only place on the African Continent for such an experience.
*
Many Cities in the World have larger mountains than Table Mountain towering over them eg. Vancouver, Queenstown in New Zealand and many more in Switzerland etc. Maybe Cape Town has the largest Mesa towering over it ?
*
Most flora types per square Kilometre title belongs to the Amazon Forest. Could it be something else that you are referring to ?

I am sure that there are other places in the World that can compare but I only know of places in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, kiwi_fruit, don't you sound like a fun night out hno:

I took Marsupalami's post to be just a wave of excitement about his city - whereas you seem to think it was a direct challenge to all things NZ :lol:

Relax - you guys already have 3 or 4 separate threads telling us how super-great nz is - but this thread is about Cape Town.

Cape Town certainly is unique. 
Marsupalami never said Table Mountain was the biggest, just that it dominates the city like no other. 
And that is definitely true - the city _surrounds _ the mountain - it is not a case of having a mountain backdrop, like many other cities.
Added to that the national park status, the absolutely unique fynbos, and the iconic, kilometres long table flat summit at 3000 feet - and I think Marsupalami can quite happily say 'only in CT'.

There are a hundred other unique things about Cape Town, but lets not detail each one.
Suffice to say it is a beautiful place and we love it.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

While we are at it, here is a nice list from Time Out of cool and unique things to do when visiting Cape Town.

http://www.timeout.com/cape-town/features/407/20-great-things-to-do-in-cape-town


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheers1:Thanks DiggerD!

Kiwi - i'm in NZ and yes its spectacular and all that, but there really are very very few places that have the wow when you stare down a CBD bullevard and your eyes hit the base of a mountain and just-keep-going-up-and-up-and till you see the top. monsterous in its dimensions, and all embracing...the Mother to the "Mother City"

Franschoek was settles by french, and im pretty sure that hasnt happened in other new world places as early as with us, as well as architecturally and cullinarily speaking too

Cant wait to get down to South Island and Welly too in a few months time


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the railway crossing to get over the tracks to the beach Mr Kiwi Fruit.... pretty unique if you ask me - not the same boohoo health and safety bollux out here in Afrika! lol


Glencairn Beach by Gijsbert Jan, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*Kommetjie Beach , Cape Town *

Kommetjie - Slangkop Mountain Walk by biketours, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*Slangkop lighthouse, Kommetjie*


Slangkop by prperold, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*Fish Hoek, beach suburb of Cape Town - and thats a commuter train line right along the coast! *

Sunrise at Fish Hoek Beach, Cape Town by Lisa Daubermann, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*Our World Famous Great White Sharks ! - yayyyY! ...not!*


Shark attack on Fish Hoek beach... by sallysue007, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

the beach by andre.vanrooyen, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Moon, sea and sand by Idle Layabout, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Fish Hoek 2004 by gearystreet, on Flickr


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Those night shots are spctacular!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Alisa_V (Nov 15, 2012)

I’m lucky enough to travel a lot for work, and I go to Cape Town often more than once a year. I think it is quite obviously the best beach city in the world, certainly that I've been to. Barcelona doesn’t hold a candle as far as I’m concerned. Rio is wonderful too, though less safe than Cape Town is, especially in the last few years when crime in Cape Town’s centre has decreased by over 90%. 

I don't mean to be rude, but the comparisons to NZ seem ridiculous? Auckland and Wellington are lovely (though of cities in NZ, Queenstown's the one I'd go for in terms of beautiful backdrop) but they don't really compare - especially as beach cities. Cape Town has almost a hundred Miles of beaches, and close to a hundred mountains in the city as well. No one would say Table Mountain is an especially big mountain, and for that matter it’s not even the biggest in Cape Town itself (Somerset Sneeukop is far taller), but it's an incredibly remarkable one. As a European geologist and biologist, I'll quite confidently say it's one of the most fascinating mountains in the world, and more so than any of the NZ ones. It is not the world’s largest Mesa either, but it’s quite incredible and geologically unique. I think the point is that the mountain dominates the city in a way that no other city’s mountains do, and that I think is quite true. Vancouver’s mountains are nowhere near as precipitious, and they are distant, much as Ben Lomond and the Remarkables are from Queenstown. The obvious comparison would be Rio, but even Corcovado is nowhere near as striking a centerpiece, and in the case of Cape Town the city is built around the very contours of the mountains base.

By square kilometer, the plant density in the Cape Floral Kingdom is FOUR TIMES that of the Neotropis kingdom (i.e. the Amazon’s one) – so that statistic by Marsupalami is entirely accurate. Only isolated islands in the Amazon and other rain forests even hold a candle for diversity by square meter, and as a whole region – there is NO comparison at all. The Cape Floristic Kingdom is a nonpareil. 

Penguin capital of the world? Yes by biodiversity, but certainly not by population in which Antarctica stands aloof. Also, it’s nowhere near as easy to interact with them in NZ. The unique thing in Cape Town, obviously, is how you can swim with them. More amazingly, in temperate (sometimes even warm) water. In 2011 when I swam at Boulders Beach with penguins, I personally measured the water temperature at 25 degrees Celsius which is as warm as the Med in mid summer, as warm as I’ve ever had in Sydney, and needless to say FAR warmer than I’ve ever had in NZ. 

Whale watching in the Cape is the best land based whale watching in the world, admittedly better to the East of Cape Town near Hermanus – but False Bay runs a good second! 

If I go through a list of what, for me, are the most twenty beautiful beaches in the world, I’d probably say (roughly in order):

Kommetjie Beach, Cape Town
Kogelberg Beach, Cape Town
Bloubergstrand, Cape Town
Anse Lazio, Praslin, Seychelles
Anse Source d’Argent, Seychelles
Tunnels Beach, Hawaii
Maya Bay, Thailand
Tampolo Madagascar
Thonga Beach, South Africa
New Chums Beach, Coromandel Peninsula
Sun Island Beach, Maldives
Whitehaven Beach, Australia
Byron Bay, Australia
Pfeiffer Beach, Big Sur, California
Hanalei Beach, Hawaii 
Navagio Beach, Greece
Cathedral Beach, New Zealand
Palombaggia, Corsica
San Vito Lo Capo, Sicily, Italy
Cape Santa Maria, Bahamas

Now, the fact that I’ve chosen my personal top 3 all in CT should make it clear, it’s easily my favourite beach spot. Most beautiful city in the world IMHO.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^^^^
Dude! - *THANK YOU!*
I dont talk crap, and it's nice to be backed up and for an outsider to say that CT is extra special means a lot!
:cheers: - Dinks on me pal! - PS - vertured into the Karoo for fossicking yet?


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, wow, and thanks! 
That is nice to hear from a non-local, in particular - as a Capetonian, you cannot really say such things about your own city, so it is good to get such a thorough and informative vote of confidence.

About the water temp - we used to have baggy-sessions (surfing in just boardshorts) all the time at Muizenberg, Kalk bay reef, St James etc.
In summer, the False Bay coast water temp is mostly in the 22-26c range, which is warm! Especially when the air temp is around 27-34c!
The Atlantic side is cold for sure, but everyone still swims in summer. 

My best beaches in CT -

Clifton (all four of them). I know they are hyped up a bit, but really, there is a reason for that! They really are beautiful, and to have drinks at Bungalow after a day at Clifton is one of CT's 'must do' items.

Llundudno - what a spot. Seychelles-like boulders, towering mountain bowl backdrop, beach bordered by lush vegetation and milkwood trees, gasp-worthy designer mansions on the hill. All this around a pearl white beach - and best of all, it has great surf.



















Noordhoek/Dunes - walk a kilometre down the beach towards kommetjie, and it is another world. Some of the best beachbreaks anywhere, and you always have an uncrowded peak to surf. And just still so wild - if you walk into the dunes at the back of the beach, you will see snakes sunning themselves, tortoises, various antelope, porcupine - and all the herons and hawks etc that inhabit the wetlands.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Alisa_V said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but the comparisons to NZ seem ridiculous? Auckland and Wellington are lovely (though of cities in NZ, Queenstown's the one I'd go for in terms of beautiful backdrop) but they don't really compare - especially as beach cities. I think the point is that the mountain dominates the city in a way that no other city’s mountains do, and that I think is quite true. Vancouver’s mountains are nowhere near as precipitious, and they are distant, much as Ben Lomond and the Remarkables are from Queenstown. The obvious comparison would be Rio, but even Corcovado is nowhere near as striking a centerpiece, and in the case of Cape Town the city is built around the very contours of the mountains base.


Thanks for taking the time to register (I see that your username is registered in Africa - South Africa perhaps ?  ) so that you could reply to this. I don't think that anybody was comparing Auckland and/or Wellington to Cape Town - that in itself will be futile as both have their pros and cons. Each to their own, I have lived in both Cape Town and Auckland and needless to say that I prefer the latter, reasons for that will be as long as your arm and I won't be going into it, neither do I have any intention to derail this wonderful thread. I was only trying to prove a point and that is if you are going to be ra-ra at least backup your claims with the relevant proof. I don't doubt for one minute that Cape Town is a great beach city and a great place for a holiday, in fact I encourage people to visit the place. In my opinion Auckland is a better beach city for me because of the variations it has to offer i.e. from black volcanic beaches to snow white quartz beaches, it is all here. Queenstown also straddles the contour of the Southern Alps and is built on the slopes of a dramatic landscape as per the photograph below (many other cities around the globe can lay claim to this fact):


 19 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


Alisa_V said:


> By square kilometer, the plant density in the Cape Floral Kingdom is FOUR TIMES that of the Neotropis kingdom (i.e. the Amazon’s one) – so that statistic by Marsupalami is entirely accurate. Only isolated islands in the Amazon and other rain forests even hold a candle for diversity by square meter, and as a whole region – there is NO comparison at all. The Cape Floristic Kingdom is a nonpareil.


Thanks for clearing that up.



Alisa_V said:


> Penguin capital of the world? Yes by biodiversity, but certainly not by population in which Antarctica stands aloof. Also, it’s nowhere near as easy to interact with them in NZ. The unique thing in Cape Town, obviously, is how you can swim with them. More amazingly, in temperate (sometimes even warm) water. In 2011 when I swam at Boulders Beach with penguins, I personally measured the water temperature at 25 degrees Celsius which is as warm as the Med in mid summer, as warm as I’ve ever had in Sydney, and needless to say FAR warmer than I’ve ever had in NZ.


I think that we have already ascertained that fact  I have had a swim in waters just as warm in NZ and experienced *Hot Water Beach* which is an experience in itself.

If you would like to discuss this further, please send me a pm - I would not like to detract from Diggerdog's hard work. Once again , thank you for taking the time to respond and happy posting  P.S. welcome to SSC.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

briker said:


> ^^ for you, my fave song..


just noticed that you posted this video for me, Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Alisa_V (Nov 15, 2012)

Hot Water Beach is awesome! Though I’d not want to actually swim because of the HECTIC tides. It’s amazing chilling there in the hot water on the beach, no matter what the weather is doing! 

Auckland is great! Must be great living there. Love just walking down the Orakei Basin Walkway (new boardwalk is stunning) and as you say, it’s a kick-ass beach city with loads of beach variety. Maraetai Beach is probably my favourite beach there, and although it can get busy I really like Mission Bay too. Some great food too – The Grove is a serious recommend. Seafood brilliant, but so is just about everything! 

The picture of Queenstown shows what I mean perfectly, thanks! It’s a great image to convey it (normally I find they show the South East facing view, toward the Remarkables), and it’s very reminiscent of Vancouver or Luzern with the mountains as an amazing outlying backdrop. Wonderful town. 

Re joining this post, you’re very welcome! I always see cool things on skyscrapercity and have looked at the site for years! Thought it was about time I actually signed up. It’s an awesome site, and a great resource!

Marsupalami, you are welcome too (though what the hell is fossicking?)! Diggerdogg, same! And you reminded me that I forgot Llandudno on my list, Sandy Bay, Clifton, Diaz, Camps Bay Beach etc! (For that matter, I forgot Ipanema, Mnemba, The Quirimbas Archipelago etc! Better make it a top 50, and then CT probably has close to 10 of them) You guys are so lucky to live there. New York was my favourite city for years until I visited Cape Town in 2002, and since then CT’s taken top spot for me. The most amazing city in the world. I often think about moving there permanently, if only work would let me base myself there full time. I’ll just dream of it for now!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks for taking the time to register (I see that your username is registered in Africa - South Africa perhaps ?  ) so that you could reply to this. I don't think that anybody was comparing Auckland and/or Wellington to Cape Town - that in itself will be futile as both have their pros and cons. Each to their own, I have lived in both Cape Town and Auckland and needless to say that I prefer the latter, reasons for that will be as long as your arm and I won't be going into it, neither do I have any intention to derail this wonderful thread. I was only trying to prove a point and that is if you are going to be ra-ra at least backup your claims with the relevant proof. I don't doubt for one minute that Cape Town is a great beach city and a great place for a holiday, in fact I encourage people to visit the place. In my opinion Auckland is a better beach city for me because of the variations it has to offer i.e. from black volcanic beaches to snow white quartz beaches, it is all here. Queenstown also straddles the contour of the Southern Alps and is built on the slopes of a dramatic landscape as per the photograph below (many other cities around the globe can lay claim to this fact)
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> ...


My hard work? 
What, posting a couple of Cape Town photos in the Cape Town thread...thank you, but its really nothing! 

Look, I know you think NZ is just the most super-great place ever, and that's fine, but as mentioned before, there are more than enough nz threads in this section for you to go all ra ra about it! 

And really, posting NZ photos in here is a bit desperate, as is trying to portray Auckland as a better beach destination than Cape Town! It's not even close, not even a contender :lol:

In terms of beach cities, I don't think NZ ever gets a mention...not even in a global top 50, whereas Cape Town is habitually in the top 5 and often voted best city in the world...so I think we are allowed to ra ra about it in our own thread.


----------



## Alisa_V (Nov 15, 2012)

Diggerdog, Auckland IS an awesome beach city! Maraetai, Mission Bay, Long Bay, Muriwai, Piha, Orewa, Waiheke etc etc! It’s clearly an amazing beach city. Granted it’s obviously not a Cape Town, but it’s a pretty special place and is very reminiscent of San Francisco for me. It’s a pretty small place, but punches well above its weight I guarantee. New Zealand must clearly be one of the most beautiful countries in the world, as South Africa obviously is too. 

I think KiwiFruit was posting that picture of Queenstown to illustrate my point, that the mountains behind it rise relatively gradually compared to Cape Town’s – very much as you see in Vancouver, Luzern, Salt Lake City, Monte Carlo and many other cities around the world (although Queenstown is really a TOWN, not a city). You can see perfectly in the picture how they rise not abruptly in dramatic cliffs (as Table Mountain, Devil’s Peak, The Hottentots Holland etc do above Cape Town) but in normal, gentle and relatively gradual mountain slopes. 

Consequently the backdrop of mountains in Queenstown is beautiful, but it’s not at all the same as in Cape Town where the city is built spectacularly below and between and around all the different peaks, cliffs and in the valleys etc! Rio is the only other city I can think of that’s similar to Cape Town in that respect, though not AS striking. I think his picture is fair game to illustrate the difference, and it highlights how Cape Town’s geography is unique, and the mountains far more strikingly central to the urban layout than in other world cities. 

I thought Briker had started the thread originally? He’s done a brilliant job, and I really appreciate your images and Marsupalami’s (especially the one of the whales swimming so near to people! I’ve swum with whales near me a couple of times in CT, but not that near! Would be amazing, but a bit scary I think). 

I saw this week that the Telegraph travel awards just named Cape Town favourite city in the world once again, which is great and I so agree with them. Vancouver came second though, which I think is a bit generous, but NY was #3 though, which I again agree with.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, thanks...all true! You seem nice.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Oudekraal is a tiny beach hidden in a cove, not far from Camps Bay...although it has a totally different vibe. There is a small grassed area and picnic facilities, and the massive boulders create a safe swimming area, and nice diving opportunities.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Oudekraal? - looks a lot like Millers Point too ! - Lots of underrated coves dotted about the peninsula - Love It!


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Different perspective of Glencairn/Fishoek from False Bay 


Simon's Town - Trip to Seal Island. by Adam Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Cape Town getting a new beach club right in the city!




Lydon said:


> *Cape Town's new harbourfront venue*
> 14 Nov 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you beat a Camps Bay sunset after volleyball on the beach and a swim, the salt and sea and suntan...sitting at Cafe Caprice and pretending that Charlize Theron is just another super hot girl in the crowd!?!


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Diggerdog said:


> Cape Town getting a new beach club right in the city!


*Awww Hells Yeah!!! *
More high rollin' showbiz types and associated hotties to further glam up the beautiful Cape!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

A few shots of the CBD and its ongoing rejuvenation! Thanks to BlueTheNetwork & FutureCapeTown CBD tour 



annman said:


> Thibault Square BRT Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Woohoo!

*Table Mountain officially a Wonder of Nature*










Cape Town’s Table Mountain is now one of the New Seven Wonders of Nature.
Shamiela Fisher | 50 minutes ago

CAPE TOWN - Table Mountain has been inaugurated as one of the New Seven Wonders of Nature.

The ceremony took place at the foot of the iconic landmark on Sunday.

The African icon is the sixth site to host its inauguration ceremony following the Puerto Princesa Underground River, the Amazon, Jeju Island, Halong Bay and Iguazu Falls.

Cape Town Mayor Patricia de Lille said the seventh site, Komodo Island, will host its ceremony in 2013.

“For us who live in Cape Town, we take [Table Mountain] for granted. It has opened up a lot of opportunities in terms of economic and tourism development.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe its the first time the downtown photos have ever been posted here. Great shots!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Some more inner city pano's thanks to CitywalkerCT...




Citywalker_CT said:


> Some street level panos
> 
> Scroll -->>
> Long Street
> ...


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

[QUOTE








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Noordhoek beach - note the pumping surf - there would be about 30 different peaks with spitting barrels down there!

Thanks to Musiccity for the pic...


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Diggerdog said:


> Shimmy Beach Club - new hot spot right in the middle of the working harbour.
> Yes, you do want to party here!


Wow, hot place! where exactly is it. At the Radisson? I definitely want to party there:cheers:


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

No, it is right in the middle of the harbour! Check out the website at http://shimmybeachclub.com/


----------



## afrikanerboy (Oct 24, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

I'm using that photo as my cover photo on FB... Thank you! :nuts:


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Citywalker_CT (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm using that photo as my cover photo on FB... Thank you! :nuts:[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohanSA (Apr 21, 2008)

Lydon said:


> And another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning photo!


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Thread pump! ;P


----------



## advaitya (Jan 26, 2013)

I understand that Cape Town is the meeting point of the Atlantic with the warm Indian Ocean. So, what's the water temperature on Cape Town beaches like? Good for wading in for a swim or only good to admire from a distance like the Pacific coast of US?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

afrikanerboy said:


>


I'm using that photo as my cover photo on FB... Thank you! :nuts:[/QUOTE]


amazing panoramic view. :cheers:


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

advaitya said:


> I understand that Cape Town is the meeting point of the Atlantic with the warm Indian Ocean. So, what's the water temperature on Cape Town beaches like? Good for wading in for a swim or only good to admire from a distance like the Pacific coast of US?


The Atlantic side (left side of the peninsula) is cold, but in summer people swim , although it is um, refreshing to say the least. 
With the heat in summer though, quite a big proportion of people actually prefer the icy freshness of the Atlantic side.

On the False Bay (right hand side) of the peninsula, water temps are a lot warmer ie Surfing in board shorts and normal floating/swimming etc.

Both sides have excellent surf though, and the different swell directions mean there is almost always a wave somewhere.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

A Golden Coast by Day Is Coming, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

A Golden Coast by Day Is Coming, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Microlight (38) by jtresfon, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

St James by DavidBurstein, on Flickr


----------



## Citywalker_CT (Jul 29, 2011)

Cape Town's growing CBD 

SCROLL-->>


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

we need to pitch in and get you up in a chopper!!


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

birdseye view of cape town: llandudno and hout bay by _pia_, on Flickr

Llundudno by sternandrew, on Flickr

birdseye view of cape town: the Sentinel, Hout Bay by _pia_, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robyns-victory/8658132553/
BANGHOEK VALLEY - NICKY HAS FOUND INFORMATION WHICH SUGGESTS THE EARLIEST BENSIMONS MAY HAVE LIVED HERE. THIS IS SPECULATION HOWEVER WHAT IS FACT IS GILL & TONY LED US TO A WONDERFUL FARM - NEW TO US - CALLED RAINBOWS END IN THIS VALLEY









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robyns-victory/8659189420/
St James Beach (False Bay - Indian Ocean - Cape Town)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brave place to live... (P1200897_m_F) by Emiko and Daniel, on Flickr


P1200947_m_F by Emiko and Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Penguins! (P1200985_m_F) by Emiko and Daniel, on Flickr


Cape Town city centre (P1200242_m_F) by Emiko and Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

really very interesting country!!!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

*Canals and water taxis lead from the Waterfront and harbour into the city








*


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

*Winter swells produce excellent surf at 100+ surf spots just in the metro area alone








*


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)




----------

